
Lyft and Uber Will Return to Austin on Monday - dizzystar
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/27/15705060/lyft-uber-returning-austin-texas-fingerprinting-requirements
======
dizzystar
I know this is a little delayed, but I didn't realize this happened until
today.

